# Impacted Female...heehee



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

So my group of 2.3 amazonicus are breeding really well but I'm a little concerned about one of the females. She is about as big as a marble but every time she tries to lay eggs she only squirts out one or two bad eggs and never gets skinnier after laying like the other two females. I feel like she must be very uncomfortable. Is there anything I should be doing to help her lighten her load?


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Be sure the humidity is high and she has water to soak in. If she is eggbound from it being too long since she bred, I'm not sure if it can be helped. 

Otherwise, run fecals on her to check for a blockage that might be caused by parasites, which could be obstructing things.


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

So I tried increasing humidity and doing a fecal (which was negative)...to no avail. Here is a pic. Should I be doing something else to help her.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

It's possible she has an internal tumor or something, or an abnormality of some kind. Bloat can also be caused by a number of things---if you can take her to an experienced vet, that would be the best course of action. 
Has she been able to soak in water, or has she tried?


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

She goes in water all the time. She even tries to breed but only one or two eggs are laid and they are instantly bad. The other two females lay 8-10 eggs at a time and they are a lot smaller around than her. I just wish I could squeeze her because it must be uncomfortable.


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

Remove her from the group and try feeding her less. That could help.


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

Venom: If I put her by herself, will she lay eggs without a male around... to releive the pressure...


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

I wish they did dart C-sections. Poor gal. 

Once I relieved a tad of an intestinal bubble by gently stroking his side---I actually heard a tiny squeaking sound and then he was back to normal...but that's a very risky thing to do as you could rupture something internally. At that point I felt it was either do or die. I happened to get lucky.


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

The frogs I have seen still lay without a male because they can hear the calling male. If not just move a male in with her. She could be just pressured with 2 other females atm.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Yeah, there's an idea---maybe get her alone with the male, and he could get things moving along, hm?


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

I have a Darkland female that is quite pudgy but not as big as your frog, my almirante female was close to the size of yours though.
I e-mailed Dr. Frye and he said to look under the neck for bloat.
How long has she been like this?


----------



## Kaity (Sep 18, 2010)

I got them back in October I beleive and she was large then but has gotten progressively bigger since then. If I look for bloat underneath the neck what am I looking for. Just swelling?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Kaity, you really don't want to hear my post. She looks a lot like my impacted Vanzo. He ballooned up for a couple of months and finally dropped. I had contacted Dr. Frye about it. Here was his reply.
Doug,
A hugely bloated frog is a bad thing, but it can be caused by many different conditions. Impaction, infection, organ failure, cancer, parasites, etc. This is one symptom of a serious problem that is nearly impossible to diagnose or treat remotely. I wish I had better advice for you, but too many different conditions can cause this.
Have you had your collection tested for parasites?

Sincerely,
David M. Frye, DVM
I could not find anyone locally to look at him and he eventually passed. At first we thought it was a gravid female, but Frogboy and my brother claim to have seen him call. At that point, I knew he was doomed. After passing, my group shut down for a while. I think he was the dominant male. I have several of his offspring growing up and my group has begun breeding again.
I sincerely hope yours does better than mine.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

He basically said the same thing to me, my female darkland had been this size for over 6 months now I ended up with females so there is not a male in there with her.She has been tested for parasites.
He did say he has seen worse.

Unfortunately, like Doug said there is nothing you can do about it.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Bcs TX said:


> He basically said the same thing to me, my female darkland had been this size for over 6 months now I ended up with females so there is not a male in there with her.She has been tested for parasites.
> He did say he has seen worse.
> 
> Unfortunately, like Doug said there is nothing you can do about it.


Yours just looks fat if she's not getting any worse. You just need to try some of those low fat, sugar free flies! Mine got positively HUGE. Eventually, mine could not get off the floor of the viv. It was so hard to watch him going downhill. Frogboy was heartbroken!


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Doug you are probably right. She has no problem climbing and catching ff's (obviously). 
Hopefully when I get my male she will get some more exercise.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

So sad 

Where do you cross that line from 'gravid female' to 'tumor, parasites, some other awful thing'? I know in Doug's case, the frog was male. But in a female frog, how do you know the difference? Kaity ran fecals so not parasites. 

Terrible.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

From what I understand the only way to find out is with a necropsy.
Yes it is really sad.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

frogface said:


> So sad
> 
> Where do you cross that line from 'gravid female' to 'tumor, parasites, some other awful thing'? I know in Doug's case, the frog was male. But in a female frog, how do you know the difference? Kaity ran fecals so not parasites.
> 
> Terrible.


In my case, it was a very gradual process. We thought it was a gravid female. After several weeks, when "she" just kept getting bigger and bigger with no eggs, I started getting worried. I warned Frogboy that I thought "she" was sick and we might lose her. By this time, I was sure we were going to lose her. Frogboy and my brother saw him call only about a week before he passed. It was hard but Frogboy took it well.


----------

